# New Toy! Battery Backup



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

Just happened to drive by a garage sale this weekend while I was out to pick up the mother in law that my wife's Aunt and Uncle were having.

My wife's uncle buys used clubs in bulk and resells so I dropped by to see if I can find anything decent (gave in this year and started playing [or at least trying too]; he gets some hidden gems every once in a while I have been told).

Found a Nickent hybrid 6...grabbed it (it was shiny and looked cool)...

Walked around a bit more and noticed this....

It is a "Noma Backup Power System 400".

He recently grabbed it for his new trailer but it was to big for him. I grabbed it off of him and now hopefully should have a bit more piece of mind during any future outages.

Any suggestions how to set it up or tie into the system? I'm thinking of using it just for power heads just for circulation.
Its quite big....as you can see with it sitting infront of my 90 (48" length). It has 4 outlets on one side and an additional outlet on the other side.

Here's a couple images of it and a gratuitous FTS.

What do you guys think?

>jason


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

That's a nice find!

First thing I'd do, is hook up all the pumps to it when the battery's fully charged and you're around for the day (wknd?), and see how long it lasts. From there, its a matter of calculating how much juice each device you hooked to it draws, to find out how much power the battery actually provides (the rated capacity can reduce over the life of the battery). Based on that, you can decide what to hook up and balance that against the duration of outage you want to cover. For example, if it can hold 4 15Amp 20Watt pumps for 4 hours, then you might want to decide to hook 2 to give you 8 hours of coverage etc.


Congratulations on your find. 

Al.


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

Mlevi said:


> That's a nice find!
> 
> First thing I'd do, is hook up all the pumps to it when the battery's fully charged and you're around for the day (wknd?), and see how long it lasts. From there, its a matter of calculating how much juice each device you hooked to it draws, to find out how much power the battery actually provides (the rated capacity can reduce over the life of the battery). Based on that, you can decide what to hook up and balance that against the duration of outage you want to cover. For example, if it can hold 4 15Amp 20Watt pumps for 4 hours, then you might want to decide to hook 2 to give you 8 hours of coverage etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

The pdf I found looks like this thing should hold its own for a while! A test is definitely needed to make sure though!

You think I could leave it plugged in and use it like a UPS? or use it only when the power is out?

http://www.canadiantire.ca/affiliates/promo/backuppower_en.pdf

It is the "Noma Backup Power System 400" on the pdf....says it should run a 27" TV for 3 hours.

Things huge!

>jason


----------

